# Phoneutria's



## TsumiToBatsu (Jun 2, 2008)

i just got into keeping t's last year and am thinking of getting my dwa soon for a _Phoneutria _i have read up alot of the _Phoneutria_'s and they are mean little buggers anyone got any advice on the set up for the tank?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Reinforced glass? :2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I got offered some the other day actually


----------



## TsumiToBatsu (Jun 2, 2008)

yea i can get hold of them from my local shop but i need my dwa first, i was thinking of double set of tank and an area where you can round the wanderign into and secure for cleanign and stuff.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

:lol2ont forget the nasa space suit and emergency proceedure


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have never worked with them personally are they fast?


----------



## TsumiToBatsu (Jun 2, 2008)

yea or full motorcycle leathers


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

whats the common name???


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Brazillian wandering spider right?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Indeedy!!!!!! As i say Rob you are mentally insane. Remind me to never piss u off or i will be gettin a naasty surprise in the post :devil:


----------



## TsumiToBatsu (Jun 2, 2008)

yea the brazilian wandering spider,


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

You shouldn't need to clean the viv more than 6 monthly. Use exactly the same method of cleaning these as you would with any fast Asian or African arboreal T such as _Heteroscodra maculata_ or any of the _Poecilotheria _sp. If you can contain these without them escaping then _Phoneutria_ won't give you any problems. If you're worried about tank maintenance, how do you plan to get the spider into the viv in the first place? They are quite quick and fairly defensive but they're not demons, if you can manage a highly strung African T, then you should be ok with one of these


----------



## TsumiToBatsu (Jun 2, 2008)

yea i own a king baboon sling atm but i am worried about the damn thing doing a kamazie run as they are known for doing them.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

TsumiToBatsu said:


> yea i own a king baboon sling atm but i am worried about the damn thing doing a kamazie run as they are known for doing them.


LOL, id think twice if all the meanest T you have currently is a C crawshayi sling get some quick arboreal ts, and some giant Scolopendra centipedes and experience them first. 
Phoenutria sp. are stunning.. but i feel the same with all ctenidae to be honest
Which species were you thinking of?
P boliviensis
P keyserlingi
P nigriventer
These seem the most common, and in fact the best looking imo


----------



## TsumiToBatsu (Jun 2, 2008)

i am getting 2 sun tigers soon that should get me the experiance


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

I know absolutely jack plop about tarantulas and true spiders but I would defnately say unless you've worked with ADULT specimines of species that behave in a similar way you're not ready. With 12 months of keeping under your belt and a spiderling being the "worst" sdpider you have i'd say you've not got any real idea if you can cope with quick agressive spiders at all, never mind DWA ones.

you need to know that you can deal with day to day issues, health problems and other issues without any near misses or scares. Once you're confident in that then a DWA spider is no different to a non DWA one as far as processes go. Get some mad ones and treat them like they are on the DWA.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> You shouldn't need to clean the viv more than 6 monthly. Use exactly the same method of cleaning these as you would with any fast Asian or African arboreal T such as _Heteroscodra maculata_ or any of the _Poecilotheria _sp. If you can contain these without them escaping then _Phoneutria_ won't give you any problems. If you're worried about tank maintenance, how do you plan to get the spider into the viv in the first place? They are quite quick and fairly defensive but they're not demons, if you can manage a highly strung African T, then you should be ok with one of these


Totally agree, if anything I have found Phoneutria's to be lot less demanding/agressive than most africans, I'd do two things, buy a mentally aggressive african (P.Murinus etc) and something like a Poeciletheria for the speed/skittishness, once you have dealt with them for a while and feel confident, then think about getting a Phoneutria, my favourites are definitely P.Nigriventer.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I know this is about a year to late and the guys probally been bitten and killed by now but here goes 

Well firstly i would not call him experianced enough from what he's put in this thread. Firstly a king baboon spider allthough nasty and will bite readily is nothing compared to a fast true spider that can move at super speed and has the ability to kill you. 

To get ready for something along those lines i would expect him to get a fast true spider that will bomb it up the tankglass at a high speed at the slightest provocation, say something like a cupiennius salei which get big and are VERY fast but not dangerous and (at time of typing this!) Virginia Cheeseman has a few left for a good price. I think that would get someone ready for the speed of a phoneutria spider. 

Oh and also i would also say get a giant centipede for the aggression side of things. But overall i guess the best advice anyone can give is to not be over confident with any spider. But i guess getting the DWA isn't going to be easy......


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

TsumiToBatsu said:


> yea the brazilian wandering spider,


 
isn't one of the side effects of a bite from one of these a very painful "stiffy" for 24 hrs :blush:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

AZUK said:


> isn't one of the side effects of a bite from one of these a very painful "stiffy" for 24 hrs :blush:


is it really?








Si, who did you say had them for sale??


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

should have added shortly followed by death................... with a smile on your face though !


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Apparently you do get a stiffy from a bite, but as the other guy said followed by a painfull death  Quite an embarrasing way to die actually :/


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Apparently you do get a stiffy from a bite, but as the other guy said followed by a painfull death  Quite an embarrasing way to die actually :/


This is dead true - I was only discussing this with Brian Petrie last night.

I now keep one in my bed :gasp:

Dave


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I know this is about a year to late and the guys probally been bitten and killed by now but here goes
> 
> Well firstly i would not call him experianced enough from what he's put in this thread. Firstly a king baboon spider allthough nasty and will bite readily is nothing compared to a fast true spider that can move at super speed and has the ability to kill you.
> 
> ...


Now that is a name from the past, it must be 20 years since I last dealt with Virginia. We used to buy stock when I worked at Chester Zoo. Not really done much with arachnids since... kept a few Black Widows and fat tailed scorpions. 
I do know that the anitvemon for Phoneutria was developed here at LSTM in the early 90’s


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

timisdrunk got it spot on ,pretty spiders yes ,used to kill 1000 people a year in brazil alone before a antivenom was used ,so think carfully before letting the pretty ones make you so happy you relax ,head ache x 1 million ,messed up breathing ,heart going to burst ,last thing you would be thinking about ,look at my huge wanger touching the bedroom light fittings ,lol ,mat


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I suppose it's cheaper than viagra


----------

